# Hufschmid Blackdroid H7 - Zebrawood/Ziricote!



## jbcrazy (Jun 1, 2010)

Okay so I've been itching for a Hufschmid guitar ever since I saw Clive Jevon's 8 string Telecaster Monster awhile back. I think he was playing some Metallica tunes or something. Anyway, I unloaded most of my gear and I was in desperate need of a seven string baritone guitar. I figured this would be the perfect time so I took the plunge into Swiss Guitar madness.

I e-mailed him. Prompt response and we got to work. I was open to ideas and he sent me a few pics. It started off with the normal but nice looking Sipo Mahogany. I felt a little more adventurous so he sent more images of potential wood for the guitar and these two caught my eye...

First an oxidized... run down gray looking slab of Zebrawood! 







And then... this beauitful piece of Ziricote Fingerboard!


----------



## jbcrazy (Jun 1, 2010)

Eventually we decided on the specs... 

27.5 Scale
Zebrawood Top
Ziricote Fingerboard Infinite Radius
Locking Tuners
Sipo Body/Neck
4x3 Hufschmid Headstock
The Oil Finish... (well... I'll mention this later.)
Spec'd Custom Kent Armstrong Pickups Flame Maple Finish
Glowy Side Dots

Man I was excited. And low and behold a couple of days later... we got something brewing... and I knew I was getting myself into something I would never forget!

In a couple days this...





Was turning into... this... 









... Meanwhile the neck is shaping up!


----------



## jbcrazy (Jun 1, 2010)

After a few more funny e-mails and ... anticipation... the dream was becoming a reality. This thing looks like its going to kill somebody and even Chuck Norris is shaking under its all powerful awesomeness! (maybe not... THAT awesome but you know what I mean.)



















Words cannot described how happy I am feeling just looking at it!! Even unfinished it looks so damn great... the story about the finish is pretty unusual.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jun 1, 2010)

Yet another absolutely gorgeous Huff. If he was still around, I'd turn on my Random Huffschmid Compliment Generator as a sign of my approval.


----------



## drmosh (Jun 1, 2010)

holy motherfuck, that zebrawood top made me soil my undergarments


----------



## yacker (Jun 1, 2010)

Definitely awesome looking, but what is this unusual story about the finish?


----------



## Prydogga (Jun 1, 2010)

My god, Huf just owns at bolt on joins, That looks so clean, congrats man, can't wait to see it done!


----------



## BrainArt (Jun 1, 2010)

Oh man. That is looking sexy as fuck, dude!


----------



## SD83 (Jun 1, 2010)

Beautiful guitar, can't wait to see the complete & finished version!


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 1, 2010)

The raw wood made me uneasy, but holy shit is the finished product beautiful! The middle stripe reminds me of rabbit's fur also.


----------



## jbcrazy (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks guys! 

Well, the finish story starts like this. At first we were going for his usual distressed black finish.. or that was what was tentatively agreed. Almost a week into it Patrick e-mails me that it would be a shame to finish this thing distressed black because it would be a disservice to the top of this particular piece of zebrawood.

I told him that I really wanted to darken the tone of the wood beyond a natural finish while keeping the integrity of the wood. So... one morning the guy e-mails me that he has an idea.

... It involves coffee beans. 

... Yes coffee beans. The next e-mail says something like "my house smells like coffee!" and these followed.



























... So first ever "Coffee stained" Hufschmid ever. Haha.  The best part of waking up is Folgers in your Guitar!


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 1, 2010)

jbcrazy said:


>



 Wow.


----------



## Prydogga (Jun 1, 2010)

Oh how delicious, hows the mahogany looking with that finish? I'd love a Huf with unstained mahogany, his is too sexy for stains.


----------



## jbcrazy (Jun 1, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> Oh how delicious, hows the mahogany looking with that finish? I'd love a Huf with unstained mahogany, his is too sexy for stains.


 
It looks insane from the pics. Without the stain the grains didn't pop as much. I know what you mean by the 'sexiness' though. The unstained stuff really has its charm. I really dig the choco-finish though... I can't believe it really.

The guitar should be done within the month.


----------



## jbcrazy (Jun 1, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> Wow.


 


I am so impressed. More so the fact that Huff seemed to CARVE the guitar exactly the way I wanted it to be. I notice his guitars of the same model have different types of shapes.. especially the lower bout. Gives his creations individuality and this cut is exactly what I wanted. The man's telepathic I swear. 

If I order another one it would ask him to try and replicate this!


----------



## XeoFLCL (Jun 1, 2010)

God damn dude, First a Blackmachine and now this.. I'm beyond jealous 

Lets hope the finished product smells like coffee


----------



## jbcrazy (Jun 1, 2010)

XeoFLCL said:


> God damn dude, First a Blackmachine and now this.. I'm beyond jealous
> 
> Lets hope the finished product smells like coffee


 
Haha I know...  Its all for our jam session man.

Here's a pic just for comparison his Albinodroid which is natural finish versus the coffee finish.






Deadly but tasty... coffee! Fuck decaf. Also notice the new smaller logo. I always though Patrick's logo was a bit dominating on the headstock and the new logo just breathes class.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jun 1, 2010)

i am thoroughly impressed! the coffee bean finish strikes me as being the perfect middle ground that i´d want! i´d love the distressed black finish on the back though, but sanded down so it´s more in the bevels and stuff.

yum!

the smaller logo IS pure class! the whole guitar just looks amazing! his axes just keep looking nicer and nicer and nicer every time!


----------



## t o k u g a w a (Jun 1, 2010)

That new headstock looks miles better than the others..


----------



## Xaios (Jun 1, 2010)

Man, that guitar just looks elemental, like it was cut right from the living earth. Congrats, looks like a beauty.


----------



## White Cluster (Jun 1, 2010)

XeoFLCL said:


> God damn dude, First a Blackmachine and now this.. I'm beyond jealous
> 
> Lets hope the finished product smells like coffee





Although I would have kept it au natural..but totally kickass 

I'm seething with jealousy brother.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jun 1, 2010)

Awesome  I miss huffy around these parts, lots and lots of awesome threads and guitars etc. Been pretty dull without him except for the occasional post here and there.


----------



## avenger (Jun 2, 2010)

Amazing, , just amazing. One day I will own one of these.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Jun 2, 2010)

XeoFLCL said:


> God damn dude, First a Blackmachine and now this..



Wait..you mean this guy has both a Blackmachine and a Hufschmid?That's illegal!!!!!

Gongrats dude the guitar is top class..I like the coffee stain but in your position i'd leave it alone such zebrawood pieces aren't common at all..


----------



## Sang-Drax (Jun 2, 2010)

XeoFLCL said:


> Lets hope the finished product smells like coffee



+1! Haha

It's by far the most striking zebrawood piece I've seen, and I'm loving both the coffee finish and the 4+3 headstock


----------



## AvantGuardian (Jun 2, 2010)

Man, that top is incredible! Can't wait to see it when its done.


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 2, 2010)

Looks really nice


----------



## Varcolac (Jun 2, 2010)

A 7-string baritone that smells of coffee beans? 

Sign me the fuck up.


----------



## Customisbetter (Jun 2, 2010)

Love the top. LOVE the headstock.


----------



## jbcrazy (Jun 9, 2010)




----------



## jbcrazy (Jun 9, 2010)

The only real reply is.. to just chuckle to yourself.. like an evil mad man.

Muhahahahahahaha


----------



## jbcrazy (Jun 9, 2010)

These flamed maple pickups are the coolest pickups I've seen. Here's hoping they sound as good as they look.


----------



## bobrob (Jun 9, 2010)

That is one gorgeous looking fiddle.


----------



## splinter8451 (Jun 9, 2010)

wow this thing is amazing. 

That figuring down the middle looks like a feather landed and was petrified into the wood smack in the middle of your guitar


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jun 9, 2010)

Beautiful. That new headstock is so much better than the others


----------



## jbcrazy (Jun 9, 2010)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> Beautiful. That new headstock is so much better than the others



Yes these are my favorite style that he does. If I get another one it should be a custom headstock.

Thanks for kind words ya'll.


----------



## synrgy (Jun 9, 2010)

splinter8451 said:


> That figuring down the middle looks like a feather landed and was petrified into the wood smack in the middle of your guitar



Nice eye. That's *exactly* what it looks like.

Count me jealous. I've been drooling over all his builds since the first one I saw.


----------



## Despised_0515 (Jun 9, 2010)

Something like this with a Floyd would sell me on one of these so bad.

Congrats!
Love the "skunk" stripe down the middle


----------



## SD83 (Jun 9, 2010)

Maybe the best looking Blackdroid I've seen so far... awesome! I love the creativity that goes into these... I mean, coffee beans? wtf, I gotta try that, thanks for the inspiration. Maybe also some cheap red wine?


----------



## jbcrazy (Jun 10, 2010)

SD83 said:


> Maybe the best looking Blackdroid I've seen so far... awesome! I love the creativity that goes into these... I mean, coffee beans? wtf, I gotta try that, thanks for the inspiration. Maybe also some cheap red wine?



I figured you can get some pretty cool stains. Wine would be a cool idea. A kind of blood red wine stain. Why not if its possible? Maybe I'll run some ideas over to Patrick or something.


----------



## Solstafir (Jun 10, 2010)

it's "Djentoccino" everybody!!


----------



## IconW (Jun 10, 2010)

Absolutely Awesome! It would be "wrong" to say that this is the coolest huf guitar I have ever seen in this website but...Well, this is even better than huf's other gits IMO. It tingles my artsy eyes. 
Beautiful wood.


----------



## jbcrazy (Jun 10, 2010)

A hard day of work... and this is in the e-mail. Sometimes life is... good. Yes it is.


----------



## White Cluster (Jun 10, 2010)

I've always loved Huf's work.This is no exception. Actually it's my favorite build of his thus far IMO.


----------



## Overt1 (Jun 10, 2010)

i wonder why it doesn't say "blackdroid" on this guitar. not even on the sticker at the back of the headstock.

and does patrick know you're posting them here? he doesn't want the owners of his guitars posting on ss.org


----------



## Solstafir (Jun 11, 2010)

i never thought I'd like the 4+3 headstock more than his inline reversed, but I do. Amazing work


----------



## jbcrazy (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words again. I can't freakin wait!! 

As far as the Blackdroid thing, Blackdroid is a model name. I think he has a couple of "droid" models. He just chose not to put it on the guitar and I am cool with it. I personally like it that way. I was happy my PRS guitars didn't say (CUSTOM 24) anywhere for instance. People can figure out themselves what it is.. makes it more fun.

About Patrick not letting me post. I haven't heard anything nor any request from Patrick. I think he's a cool guy and whatever happened in the past let by gones be by gones. Let's move on.


----------



## Leuchty (Jun 11, 2010)

That headstock is delish.


----------



## slapnutz (Jun 11, 2010)

Man these Blackdroids are my favourite custom made guitars on here. Great finish dude.

Does anyone know if Huf can do...
1) FR bridges?
2) Neck binding
3) Direct mount Pups?


Still, awesome guitar man.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jun 11, 2010)

slapnutz said:


> Man these Blackdroids are my favourite custom made guitars on here. Great finish dude.
> 
> Does anyone know if Huf can do...
> 1) FR bridges?
> ...



1: big NO
2: he does on maple fretboards, not sure if he´d do it otherwise
3: yep, although he personally prefers mounting rings


----------



## Sang-Drax (Jun 11, 2010)

^ Yeah, unless he's changed his mind, fixed bridges and bolt-on necks are two things he won't forgo.


----------



## jbcrazy (Jun 11, 2010)

slapnutz said:


> Man these Blackdroids are my favourite custom made guitars on here. Great finish dude.
> 
> Does anyone know if Huf can do...
> 1) FR bridges?
> ...



Yeah like someone else said. FR Bridges are a no-no with him. Ironically they are a no-no with me too and I have owned a few.

Neck binding he did do one that I know of. I don't see why he wouldn't do another one.

Direct Mount pickups have been done.. so. 2/3? Perhaps? 

There's a certain type of build the guy goes for and it matches my tastes perfectly. I prefer bolt on vs the neck through or set neck designs.


----------



## metalvince333 (Jun 12, 2010)

damn you....

cause of youre sexy guitar I just mailed Patrick about a guitar..I had forgot about him for a while and things were good..He makes guitars that just seem to friggin metal but so friggin natural like something you would find in a cursed forest next to an evil witch.

I would get a 6 string, 
25.5 scale
black distressed finish he does or some fancy top like yours
in line reversed h-s, 
ziricote fretboard (cause of you)
flame maple pickups

I finally have some cash thanks to not liking the vht I was planning to buy

Im probably ordering a guitar from him..lets say 80% sure
how long did it take you from the moment you were sure about the specs to this point?


----------



## jbcrazy (Jun 13, 2010)

metalvince333 said:


> damn you....
> 
> cause of youre sexy guitar I just mailed Patrick about a guitar..I had forgot about him for a while and things were good..He makes guitars that just seem to friggin metal but so friggin natural like something you would find in a cursed forest next to an evil witch.
> 
> ...



He has another Zebrawood top I believe. This stain is now tentatively known as "Coffee Madness". I am not sure 100 percent about the zebrawood but ask him and he will reply. Patrick is really cool in the building process and has a rep of being really, really good with customer service and I also will say he has not disappointed in the least so go for it if you have the cash.

I am also not the biggest fan of VHT/Fryette amplifier heads (Their power amp is brutal with an Axe-FX though.). Get an Axe-FX/Power amp bro and never go back. 

The specs were a "sure" thing about when the body was created and I couldn't change my mind. Haha. Its fun to talk to him about the guitar man cause he lives and breathes it as he builds it for you, and tries to get you involved... hence why the specs were finalized so late in my head.

If I love this particular guitar which I have a feeling I will, an 6-string is definitely something that I would want to order and it sounds similar to yours. Ebony Fretboard, Distressed headstock, Pure Rust body and neck is what I would want.  Its funny you want the Ziricote because of my guitar because I didn't know what the hell Ziricote was until Patrick sent me the image. It looks like rosewood that you'd have to pay a kidney to put on a guitar but its a harder wood like ebony. Spiffin if you ask me.

I got a few customs going in and Sir Hufinstein has been my favorite to work with.


----------



## metalvince333 (Jun 13, 2010)

jbcrazy said:


> He has another Zebrawood top I believe. This stain is now tentatively known as "Coffee Madness". I am not sure 100 percent about the zebrawood but ask him and he will reply. Patrick is really cool in the building process and has a rep of being really, really good with customer service and I also will say he has not disappointed in the least so go for it if you have the cash.
> 
> I am also not the biggest fan of VHT/Fryette amplifier heads (Their power amp is brutal with an Axe-FX though.). Get an Axe-FX/Power amp bro and never go back.
> 
> ...


Yeah he still has a zebrawood top but I like the dark and mysterious look of the distressed black finish on mahogany so im not really 100sure yet...its a real pain cause I love the grain on zw but its not the same look I was thinking about.
As for ziricote, Patrick just ordered another batch of ziricote so I guess Ill have the choice 

I wish he still had some of that super duper figured mahogany...

OHH and yes Patrick is super fast on replys it's really another thing I like about him


----------



## jbcrazy (Jun 14, 2010)

metalvince333 said:


> Yeah he still has a zebrawood top but I like the dark and mysterious look of the distressed black finish on mahogany so im not really 100sure yet...its a real pain cause I love the grain on zw but its not the same look I was thinking about.
> As for ziricote, Patrick just ordered another batch of ziricote so I guess Ill have the choice
> 
> I wish he still had some of that super duper figured mahogany...
> ...


 
Dude hope you have fun man. Deciding on how the guitar is going to look/feel is so fun. Yeah I also asked him about the Sapelli mahogany and the one he used on Feldstiens H7. That shit is incredible.


----------



## sol niger 333 (Jun 14, 2010)

That is really classy man. I love natural finishes but you'd be hard pressed to not call that a natural looking finish. Paint NO! Coffee YES!!


----------



## mrhankey87 (Jun 14, 2010)

Looks like you're getting my Hufschmid's bigger sister 






you surely won't be disappointed by the pickups....


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 14, 2010)

Damn, that guitar is so really sweet, I'm very happy for you!

And I'll bet you'll get all the girls when you go on stage/walk through the park with this thing!


----------



## jbcrazy (Jun 14, 2010)

mrhankey87 said:


> Looks like you're getting my Hufschmid's bigger sister
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I always loved that thing!!!!


----------



## jbcrazy (Jun 14, 2010)

Dragonfly said:


> Damn, that guitar is so really sweet, I'm very happy for you!
> 
> And I'll bet you'll get all the girls when you go on stage/walk through the park with this thing!



The girlfriend is already unhappy this thing is taken up my "eye" time. Haha... now this news?!


----------



## metalvince333 (Jun 14, 2010)

Quess who's getting the first spalted maple top hufschmid?


----------



## YellowMustard (Jun 14, 2010)

Hufschmid and the BlackMachine are definitely two of my favorite guitar builders of all time. They build guitars how i would build them if i had the time, tools, and know how. Just flat out amazing guitars.

I'm fucking drooling over here, and i never really drool over guitars.

I'm sorry for being an ignorant fuck with this question, but can anyone give a me a ballpark estimate of how much i'd be looking at to get a Hufschmid guitar made for me and sent here to PA, USA?


----------



## jbcrazy (Jun 14, 2010)

YellowMustard said:


> Hufschmid and the BlackMachine are definitely two of my favorite guitar builders of all time. They build guitars how i would build them if i had the time, tools, and know how. Just flat out amazing guitars.
> 
> I'm fucking drooling over here, and i never really drool over guitars.
> 
> I'm sorry for being an ignorant fuck with this question, but can anyone give a me a ballpark estimate of how much i'd be looking at to get a Hufschmid guitar made for me and sent here to PA, USA?



E-mail the man and he will be prompt with a reply.  Yes about Blackmachine and Hufschmid. Patrick and Doug are my favorite stylers of guitars at the moment too. As someone said earlier screw the paint, and let the wood be beautiful.


----------



## jbcrazy (Jun 14, 2010)

metalvince333 said:


> Quess who's getting the first spalted maple top hufschmid?



... YOU ARE!~!


----------



## metalvince333 (Jun 15, 2010)

Spalted maple huffy is mine! check his website its already cut and im the one that realised a little something you'll see in the pic HAHA when I sent this picture back to Pat, he put it right away on his website.


333TH POST OHH MY FREAKIN GOD!

long story short...in my hotmail adress, theres 333 (just like in my nickname here)
few months ago I took a hotel room with some friends and it was room 333
when I went to the atm to give the money back for that room to my friend, I had 333$ left in my bank account
and now I post about the guitar being mine and POOF 333...its a good sign!


----------



## metalvince333 (Jun 15, 2010)

I think ill start my own tread, enough Hijacking here haha


----------

